# IP Cameras



## Jim Schmaltz (Dec 14, 2018)

I would like to see the ability to add a camera viewer app. 
Either a app or ONVIF interface. The best scenario would be to add a channel per camera that would bring up the camera view. We used to modulate analog cameras into the analog cable feed so all you had to do was go to the channel to view the camera old school style. 
Xfinity pulls their cameras into the X1 box.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Jim Schmaltz said:


> I would like to see the ability to add a camera viewer app.
> Either a app or ONVIF interface. The best scenario would be to add a channel per camera that would bring up the camera view. We used to modulate analog cameras into the analog cable feed so all you had to do was go to the channel to view the camera old school style.
> Xfinity pulls their cameras into the X1 box.


To TiVo?


----------



## Jim Schmaltz (Dec 14, 2018)

Yes, on TiVo. Roku has camera apps. It shouldnt be a tough add.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Would this be akin to showing video doorbell (Ring, Nest, et al) views? +1, us too.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Jim Schmaltz said:


> Yes, on TiVo. Roku has camera apps. It shouldnt be a tough add.


TiVo app development is weak, don't hold your breath on this one.


----------



## Brilliant_Donut (May 2, 2018)

Sparky1234 said:


> TiVo app development is weak, don't hold your breath on this one.


Thats on tivo. I could easily make an IP feed app this weekend for cameras, but there is zero developer info.

They only work with partners.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Brilliant_Donut said:


> Thats on tivo. I could easily make an IP feed app this weekend for cameras, but there is zero developer info.
> 
> They only work with partners.


Agreed!!!


----------

